
McDonald’s Fires CEO Steve Easterbrook over Relationship with Employee - strin
https://www.wsj.com/articles/mcdonalds-fires-ceo-steve-easterbrook-over-relationship-with-employee-11572816660?mod=rsswn
======
ocdtrekkie
Meanwhile, the Chief _Legal_ Officer of Alphabet had multiple workplace
relationships with subordinates, one of whom was transferred out of her
specialty when she became pregnant.

...Good on McDonald's for doing what's right. Relationships with subordinates
is inherently wrong.

------
MaximumMadness
I can't tell if there is actually a massive culture shift across big
corporations to try and weed out bad stuff like this, or if the media is just
more willing to put news like this out in the open.

Either way, its a step in the right direction

------
uptown
Presumably the “I’m lovin it” slogan will require some edits?

